# [Gothic 3] Beste Einhandwaffe



## craven77 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche eine gute Einhandwaffe, bis jetzt habe ich das Flammenschwert dass einen schaden von 100 macht. Noch habe ich nichts besseres gefunden. Jetzt habe ich gehört dass ein geschliffenes Bastardschwert 110 Schaden machen soll.
Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste an der man sehen kann welche Eigenschaft (vergiften, geschliffen.....) welche zusatzpunkte machen?
Danke


----------



## Tagg2 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Beste Einhandwaffe*



			
				craven77 am 20.10.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine gute Einhandwaffe, bis jetzt habe ich das Flammenschwert dass einen schaden von 100 macht. Noch habe ich nichts besseres gefunden. Jetzt habe ich gehört dass ein geschliffenes Bastardschwert 110 Schaden machen soll.
> Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste an der man sehen kann welche Eigenschaft (vergiften, geschliffen.....) welche zusatzpunkte machen?
> Danke



Ich denk mal, dass in den nächsten PC Games Heften so was ähnliches stehen wird. Ich glaub beim letzten Teil gabs in den Heften Tabellen wo drinstand, welche die besten Waffen sind.


----------



## meth0d (20. Oktober 2006)

ich hatte das schwer von wenzel. is gesegnet und macht geschliffen 105 schaden (ungeschliffen 100).

zum flammenschwert noch ne frage: macht das eingetlich feuer schaden?


----------



## Natschlaus (21. Oktober 2006)

meth0d am 20.10.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte das schwer von wenzel. is gesegnet und macht geschliffen 105 schaden (ungeschliffen 100).
> 
> zum flammenschwert noch ne frage: macht das eingetlich feuer schaden?



Nein macht es nicht, bzw steht nicht dran.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Fraggerick (21. Oktober 2006)

Wakka am 21.10.2006 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> meth0d am 20.10.2006 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


find eh schade, das sowas nich drann steht...

der orktöter macht ja dich zum arkjäger oda so... wieivle schaden mach ich da zusätzlich?

löhnt sich da eher der geschliffene orktöter, der ja 60 macht, oder des flammeschertle?

ich mein, wenn der örktöter gegen örks das doppelte schaden amchen würde, dann würds sich ja lohnen...

genauso mit den assasine messerchen und schwertchen... wie wirkt des gift? genauso hammer wie des blutfliegen gift?


----------



## musclecar (21. Oktober 2006)

mal ne frage:
kann es sein dass es in gothic 2 bessere einhandwaffen gab als in gothic 3?
das frag ich mich schon seit ein paar tagen


----------



## lukizatrus (21. Oktober 2006)

Mich wundert es auch ein bisschen: In Gothic 2 gab es hammer gute schwerter und hier in Gothic 3 findet man nicht wirklich bessere! Ich hätte eigentlich das Gegenteil erwartet, da in Myrtana "die Technologien vielleicht weiter entwickelt sind"!!

  MFG Lukizatrus


----------



## pirx (21. Oktober 2006)

Fraggerick am 21.10.2006 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> find eh schade, das sowas nich drann steht...


Exakt meine Meinung, ich finds einfach nur schwach...


> der orktöter macht ja dich zum arkjäger oda so... wieivle schaden mach ich da zusätzlich?


Weiss der Deibel, nicht wirklich viel mehr glaube ich.


> löhnt sich da eher der geschliffene orktöter, der ja 60 macht, oder des flammeschertle?


Der Orktöter lohnt sich IMO in der Beziehung nicht... irgendwie witzlos.


> ich mein, wenn der örktöter gegen örks das doppelte schaden amchen würde, dann würds sich ja lohnen...
> 
> genauso mit den assasine messerchen und schwertchen... wie wirkt des gift? genauso hammer wie des blutfliegen gift?


Ganz sicher nicht... 
IMO machen die vergifteten Assasinen Schwerter kaum Giftschaden.


----------



## gamer-no1 (21. Oktober 2006)

ich finde das eh teilweise undurchsichtig, auch steht nirgends wieviel ein feuerball zum beisiel schaden anrichtet oder eben andere zauber.... ich hab mich die ganze zeit gefragt ob cih nicht irgendwas falsch gemacht habe, aber scheinbar ist das normal das nirgends die schadenswerte der zauber stehen. 
Auch würde ich gerne wissen was es für einen bonus bringt wenn man die jeweilige waffentechnologie (große waffen, armbrüste, schwertkampf) gemeistert oder zumindest verbessert hat. 
Aber sowas findet man nirgends....


----------



## Moemo (21. Oktober 2006)

Das sollte das ganze erleichtern.

MfG


----------



## Natschlaus (21. Oktober 2006)

gamer-no1 am 21.10.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das eh teilweise undurchsichtig, auch steht nirgends wieviel ein feuerball zum beisiel schaden anrichtet oder eben andere zauber.... ich hab mich die ganze zeit gefragt ob cih nicht irgendwas falsch gemacht habe, aber scheinbar ist das normal das nirgends die schadenswerte der zauber stehen.
> Auch würde ich gerne wissen was es für einen bonus bringt wenn man die jeweilige waffentechnologie (große waffen, armbrüste, schwertkampf) gemeistert oder zumindest verbessert hat.
> Aber sowas findet man nirgends....



Also die Meisterschaften und so, bringen halt den Vorteil, das man gegen die angegebenen Gegnertypen mehr Schaden macht. 
Ich bin von meinen KLassen Meister(Schwert, Jäger, Orktöter und Wildtiertöter) und muss sagen, das wirkt sich schon ziemlich aus.
Ich bekomm die meisten Viecher in der Wildnis mit 2-3 Schüssen tot, wo ich vorher 5 oder mehr gebraucht habe.
Mfg, waKKa


----------

